# patching a hole



## wvbottlehead (May 20, 2005)

got one of those annoying corner holes. Only way I can figure is to go from the inside with a long syringe (bottle is 4" tall) with the resin, & dam it with clay on the outside.......Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 21, 2005)

clay is good, but put it in through the outside and use a tool to clean out the hole,I also use something to press from the inside to make sure it is packed well.  then resin or hxtal is good.let the resin stand for a 10 or 15 miniutes before you pour it in. the hxtal can sit over night before you pour it.
  I use hxtal because it can be cleaned and tumbled if needed, it hardens like glass. I can grind it and then polish it also by hand.
 yes you will have to make a dam around the outside also.


 rick


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 16, 2006)

I used scotch tape and resin to patch the hole in my Cooley's Bitters...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 16, 2006)

After...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice work Ron. Like the book too. Maybe we should start a country of our own?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 16, 2006)

> Like the book too.


 
 Have you read much McCarthy? The Border Trilogy? Blood Meridian?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

Not yet but I have read a little Hemmingway and some military manuals.


----------

